# June COTM: Wolfstone!



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for those who voted


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats, wolfstone! Is that the Jet Black/Medium Titanium interior you've got there? How do you like it?


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Congrats, wolfstone! Is that the Jet Black/Medium Titanium interior you've got there? How do you like it?


 i like it would have prefered leather but cost too much in Denmark,allways worried about it dirty thou!!! LOL


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

wolfstone said:


> i like it would have prefered leather but cost too much in Denmark,allways worried about it dirty thou!!! LOL


Haha, I wondered about that. If I get that interior, I'll have to get my dog a blanket or something when she goes on rides with me. Thanks!


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

very nice looking car


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Noticed the engine covers we dont have over here. Intake plumbing looks different also...

Congrats!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish we had these in North America



70x7 said:


> Noticed the engine covers we dont have over here. Intake plumbing looks different also...
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

There's those little side marker blinkers that they left off-$$$$$- the USA Cruze! Had them on my 2008 Malibu, then they deleted them on the 2009 Malibu.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

De har en god bil . 

My mom is from Horsens, Denmark and her whole family still lives there. I go every other year and even had a 2nd wedding ceremony in Horsens at Klosterkirke. I carry both a Danish and US passport, as a matter of fact. The first Cruze I ever saw was over there about 2 years ago (when we had our wedding ceremony). I'm jealous of the diesel option. I couldn't wait the extra 1+ year for one over here.

P.S. My Danish is very spotty, so I won't be able to converse. Sorry


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

No Problem BVbull,i wish they would make most models the same aswell i would love for exsample the crome stripe you have on the boot lid 
i only live about half an hour away from Horsens..
har det godt og har a godt sommer


----------



## Bkoch1015 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats! Very slick ride.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

*wheel size?*

Are those 18in rims in the photos? Must be expensive to have two sets of tires? Are performance all season tires any good?


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

yep they are 18" with 245/40/18 tires , i use the orig 16" with winter tires so the cost was not 2 much thou they are exspensive here in Denmark.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

What brand are those rims!!! I want them


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

Hmm i do not know what they would call them in other Countries in Denmark they are Called Mega Wheels


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I wish we had these in North America


Once the Diesel gets here, we will those covers. Its not just a cover, has quite a bit of sound dampering to it also. See the same in VW TDI's.


----------

